# TivoWeb Error



## rfanch3r (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi all, I have a Series2 HDVR2 Tivo, Upgraded to 160 gigs using the PTVNet hacks and Easybake. I LOVE these cd's. Is the Zipper better then whats included in PTVNet hacks?

Anyway TivoWeb when clicking on Whats On gives me this:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
can't read "nowshowingdir": no such variable
while executing
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
if {$nstype == 6} {
print_nowshowingrow $chan $r..."
(procedure "::action_nowshowing" line 61)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Also when I select Channel Prefs and select All then high light the favorites and submit it reboots my Tivo.

Any assistance on either of these issues would be most gratefull.


----------



## rfanch3r (Jan 8, 2006)

So no one knows about this error and how to fix it? Aww come on I cant be the only one to get this error.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Have you tried reinstalling TivoWeb?


----------



## rfanch3r (Jan 8, 2006)

I didnt feel that reinstalling was the solution, so I was reading the forums and quick reload/Full reload kept popping up so i thought id try that. It worked!! So im set now.


----------

